# اختراع جديد يجنن\ وقود من الماء المالح المعرض للموجات الراديوية



## محمد طارق محمد (14 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

تم اكتشاف طريقة جديدة للطاقة البديلة ياجماعة الخير
الخبر كما ورد انو هناك مخترع امريكي كان يبحث عن دواء لشفاء السرطان وقد وافته الفكرة في الليل فقام ببناء مولد للاشعة الراديوية (ماعندي تفاصيل التردد) وكانت فكرته بقصف الخلايا السرطانية بالاشعة الراديوية ( تردد راديوي يخلى النيون يضوي) واعتقد انى سمعت قبل على هذا التردد على كل الاكتشاف وين انو من يخلى الماء المالح المعرض لهذا التردد الراديوي يشتعل الى هو نفس التردد الى يضوي النيون نعم يشتعل وتعالو معى شاهدوا مقطع الفديو هذا 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqm5Syon20k
http://www.perfspot.com/video2/video.asp?id=2087499792 

اخوكم محمد طارق
14\3\2008 
استمتعوا بلاختراع :73:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 مارس 2008)

أشكرك جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات ، إلا أنها طرحت في المنتدى قبل فترة ...
ألا يمكن تحميل هذا الملف ووضعه على موقع آخر ؟؟؟
فموقع you tube لا يعمل في بلدنا ...


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (15 مارس 2008)

*الى الاستاذ المحترم عصام نور الدين*

السلام عليكم
استاذ عصام ساحاولا جهدي لاتقلق بس اعطينى بعض الوقت
وتدلل
اخوك محمد
15\3


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (15 مارس 2008)

*الى الاستاذ المحترم عصام نور الدين*

السلام عليكم استذ عصام
اسف لم استطيع تنزيل الفديو :81: 

تحياتي 
اخوك محمد
السبت
15\3


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 مارس 2008)

بسيطة ، ولا يهمك ...........:61:
جهدك مشكور دائماً :15:.........


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بصراحة رايت مشروع اكثر من رائع 
وان شاء الله تعالى 

ان سمحت لى سارفع لك صور من مقاطع هذا الفيلم لمن لايستطيع رؤية هذا الفلم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (16 مارس 2008)

ممتاز يا أخي مبتدئ لينوكس ، أتحفنا به ... على ألا يكون You tube
هل هو عن نفس هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 مارس 2008)

بعض الصور من الفلم لمن لا يمكنه مشاهدته

انتظر قليلا حتى يتم استكمال التحميل

1-- تقديم البرنامج على شاشة التلفاز في امريكا








2--صورة مكتشف الوقود الجديد بطريق الصدفة اثناء تجاربه







3---صوؤة الموجات وتأثيرها على الخلايا السرطانية






4-- صورة الملح المستخدم 







5---صورة علبة الملخ






6--صورة الماء المالح عند اشتعاله






7--صورة جهاز الموجات والوقود مشتعل 





8--صورة المكتشف وهو يمرر يدية فى جهاز الموجات ولا تاثير على يديه
0.






9--صورة مهندس يبدى رائيه عن هذا الاكتشاف العجيب







10--وصورة لمهندس زميل المكنشف لهذا الاكنشاف المذهل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 مارس 2008)

[FONT=Palatino, Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]Can water fuel world?[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Palatino, Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]يمكن ان المياه والوقود العالم؟[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Palatino, Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Man looking for cancer cure hopes to solve energy crisis[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Palatino, Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]رجل يبحث عن علاج السرطان وتامل في حل ازمة الطاقة[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[SIZE=-1]Posted: May 30, 2007[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]النشر : 30 أيار / مايو ، 2007[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]5:00 pm Eastern[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]5:00 مساء الشرقية[/SIZE] 

[FONT=Palatino, Times New Roman, Georgia, Times, serif]By Joe Kovacs[/FONT]​ [FONT=Palatino, Times New Roman, Georgia, Times, serif]جو كوفاكس[/FONT] 
[SIZE=-1]© 2008 WorldNetDaily.com[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]© 2008 worldnetdaily.com[/SIZE] 


Is the solution to America's energy needs as simple as a trip to the beach?​ هو الحل لاحتياجات الطاقة فى امريكا بهذه البساطه رحلة الى الشاطئ؟ 
The idea is a fascinating one as a Florida man searching for a cancer cure may have stumbled onto a virtually limitless source of energy: salt water.​ هي فكرة راءعه واحد بوصفه رجل فلوريدا بحثا عن علاج السرطان قد تعثر على احد تقريبا بلا حدود كمصدر للطاقة : المياه المالحه. 




John Kanzius of Sanibel Island, Fla., demonstrates how salt water burns after bombarded with radio waves from a machine he invented.​ جون kanzius Sanibel من الجزيرة ، FLA ، تدلل على المياه المالحه بيرنز بعد لوابل من موجات الراديو انه اخترع آلة. (courtesy WPBF-TV)​ (مجامله wpbf - تلفزيون) 
John Kanzius, 63, is a broadcast engineer who formerly owned several TV and radio stations, before retiring in Sanibel Island, Fla.​ جون kanzius ، 63 ، هو المهندس الذي يبث سابقا مملوكة عدة محطات تلفزيونيه واذاعيه ، قبل تقاعده في Sanibel الجزيرة ، FLA 
Five years ago, he was diagnosed with a severe form of leukemia, and began a quest to find a kinder, gentler way to treat the disease compared to harsh chemotherapy.​ قبل خمس سنوات ، وقال انه تم تشخيص مع شكل من اشكال اللوكيميا الحادة ، وبدأ السعي لإيجاد ارحم ، والطف طريقة لعلاج هذا المرض مقارنة قاسيه لعلاج كيميائي. 
In October 2003, he had an epiphany: kill cancer with radio waves.​ في تشرين الأول / أكتوبر 2003 ، وقال انه كان عيد الغطاس : تقتل السرطان مع موجات لاسلكيه. He then devised a machine that emits radio waves in an attempt to slay cancerous cells, while leaving healthy cells unharmed.​ ثم ابتكر آلة ان تنبعث منه موجات الراديو في محاولة لأذبح الخلايا السرطانيه ، بينما يترك الخلايا السليمه دون ان يصابوا باذى. 
His experiments in fighting cancer have become so successful, one physician was quoted as saying, "We could be getting close to grabbing the Holy Grail."​ صاحب تجارب في محاربة السرطان واصبحت ناجحه جدا ، وطبيب واحد قوله ، "اننا يمكن الاقتراب بانتزاع الكأس المقدسة."​ _(Story continues below)_​ _(قصة يزال ادناه)_


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 مارس 2008)

ولكن في خضم التجارب بلدة بينما كان يحاول ان يتخذ من المياه المالحه ، kanzius اكتشفت جهازه يمكن ان تفعله بعض ما قد يكون من المستحيل التفكير : تحويل المياه الى وقود. "On our way to try to do desalinization, we came up with something that burns, and it looks in this case that salt water perhaps could be used as a fuel to replace the carbon footsteps that we've been using all these years, ie, fossil fuels," Kanzius said.​ "في سبيلنا لمحاولة القيام ازالة الاملاح ، وتوصلنا مع شيء ان بيرنز ، ويبدو في هذه الحاله ان المياه المالحه وربما يمكن ان يستخدم كوقود ليحل محل الكربون خطوات التي قمنا تم استخدام كل هذه السنوات ، اي ، وانواع الوقود الاحفوري ، "قال kanzius. 
If it's for real, the possible ramifications of the discovery are almost mind-boggling, as cars could be fueled by salt water instead of gasoline, hydroelectric plants could be built along the shore, and homes could be heated without worrying about supplies of oil.​ لو كان حقيقيا لذلك ، فان ما يمكن من اكتشاف نتائج تكاد تكون محيرة للاذهان ، كما يمكن ان تكون سيارة تغذية المياه المالحه بدلا من البنزين ، لتوليد الطاقة الكهرباءيه الماءيه يمكن ان تبنى على طول الشاطئ ، ويمكن ان تكون ساخنه المنازل دون القلق بشأن امدادات النفط. 
"It doesn't have to be ocean salt water," Kanzius said.​ "انه لا يتعين ان تكون المحيطات المياه المالحه ،" قال kanzius. "It burns just as well when we add salt to tap water."​ "انها مجرد بيرنز كذلك عندما نضيف الملح للاستفادة من المياه". 
Kanzius has partnered with Charles Rutkowski, general manager of Industrial Sales and Manufacturing, a Millcreek, Pa., company that builds the radio-wave generators.​ Kanzius شراكة مع تشارلز rutkowski ، والمدير العام للمبيعات والصناعية التحويليه ، millcreek ، Pa ، الشركة ان يبنى على موجات الاذاعة المولدات. 
"I've done this [burning experiment] countless times and it still amazes me," Rutkowski told the Erie Times-News.​ "لقد قمت به هذا [حرق التجربه] مرات لا تحصى ، وانه لا يزال يذهل لي ،" اخبر rutkowski ايرى مرات - اخبار. "Here we are paying $3 a gallon for gas, and this is a device that seems to turn salt water into an alternative fuel."​ "نحن هنا دفع 3 دولارات للغالون الغاز ، وهذا امر يبدو انه جهاز لتحويل المياه المالحه الى وقود بديل." 
Kanzius has been told it's actually hydrogen that's burning, as his machine generates enough heat to break down the chemical bond between hydrogen and oxygen that makes up water.​ Kanzius وقد قيل انه فعلا ان 'sحرق الهيدروجين ، كما جهازه يولد حرارة كافية لكسر الكيمياءيه الرابطه بين الهيدروجين والاكسجين التي تصل يجعل المياه. 
"I have never heard of such a thing," Alice Deckert, Ph.D., chairwoman of Allegheny College's chemistry department, told the Times-News.​ "لم اسمع ابدا عن شيء من هذا القبيل ،" اليس deckert ، دكتوراه ، ورئيسة كلية من سلسلة جبال الليجاني قسم الكيمياء ، وقال مرة - اخبار. "There doesn't seem to be enough energy in radio waves to break the chemical bonds and cause that kind of reaction."​ "لا يوجد على ما يبدو ما يكفي من الطاقة ليكون في موجات لاسلكيه لكسر الروابط الكيمياءيه ويسبب هذا النوع من رد الفعل." 
Thus far, Kanzius' work has not received extensive national publicity, but has been featured on several local television news programs, including WPBF-TV in West Palm Beach, Fla., WSEE-TV in Erie, Pa., and WKYC-TV in Cleveland.​ حتى الآن ، kanzius 'لم تحظ وطنية واسعة النطاق من الدعايه ، ولكن وقد برزت عدة برامج الاخبار التلفزيونيه المحلية ، بما في wpbf - التلفزيون في غرب بالم بيتش ، FLA ، wsee - التلفزيون في ايري ، Pa ، وwkyc - في التلفزيون كليفلاند. 
"We discovered that if you use a piece of paper towel as a wick, it lights every single time and you can start it and stop it at will by turning the radio waves on and off," Kanzius told the Times-News as he watched a test tube of salt water burn.​ "اكتشفنا انه اذا كنت تستعمل قطعة من الورق منشفه بوصفها الفتيله ، وهو كل الاضواء مرة واحدة وانه يمكنك البدء ووقفها في الاراده من خلال تحويل موجات الاذاعة وعلى من ،" kanzius اخبر الاوقات - عندما كان يشاهد الاخبار أ انبوبة الاختبار من المياه المالحه تحترق. 
"And look, the paper itself doesn't burn," he added.​ "ونتطلع ، الورقه نفسها لا تحترق ، واضاف ان". "Well, it burns but the paper is not consumed."​ "حسنا ، انها بيرنز ولكن الورقه لا يستهلك". 
Kanzius said he hasn't decided whether to share his fuel discovery with government or private business, though he'd prefer a federal grant to develop it.​ Kanzius قال انه لم يقرر ما اذا كان لاكتشاف الوقود نشاركه مع الحكومة أو قطاع الاعمال الخاص ، وذلك رغم انه تفضل منحه اتحاديه لتطويره. 
"I'm afraid that if I join up with some big energy company, they will say it doesn't work and shelve it, even if it does work," Kanzius told the paper.​ "اخشي انه اذا اضم صوتي حتى مع بعض شركات الطاقة الكبيرة ، وسوف اقول انه لا يعمل ويحفظ عليه ، وحتى اذا خففت العمل ،" kanzius اخبر ورقة. 
Online skeptics are throwing cold water on the idea, saying the laws of science pose some problems:​ الشكاكون على الانترنت هي رمي الماء البارد على الفكره ، قائلين إن قوانين العلم تطرح بعض المشاكل : 
<li style="text-align: right; direction: rtl;"> "It takes more electricity to split the water into hydrogen and oxygen than you get back in energy by burning the hydrogen and oxygen to recreate water and get the heat. So there is no new 'source' of power, since you are just converting electricity into a lesser amount of energy. You could get more heat energy out of electricity by running it through a blow dryer and THAT is not considered a 'new' energy source."​ "يستغرق اكثر الكهرباء لتقسيم المياه الى هيدروجين والأوكسجين مما نعود اليكم في الطاقة عن طريق حرق الهيدروجين والاوكسجين لاعادة الحصول على المياه والحراره. بحيث لا يوجد جديد' مصدر 'السلطة ، وبما انك مجرد تحويل الكهرباء الى اقل مقدار الطاقة. انت يمكن ان احصل على المزيد من الطاقة من الحراره والكهرباء عن طريق تشغيل عليه من خلال ضربه مجفف وانه لا يعتبر 'الجديدة' مصدر من مصادر الطاقة. " <li style="text-align: right; direction: rtl;"> "Basic chemistry: the amount of energy required to free the hydrogen from the oxygen in H2O is more than the energy released when the hydrogen and oxygen recombine and burn. The flame is clearly the color of ionized sodium from the salt. Whatever the actual specific explanation, which they don't bother to approach in the video, water and salt don't burn without puting more energy into the reaction than you get out. Turning a lot of radio energy into a little heat and light is no breakthrough."​ "الكيمياء الاساسية : مقدار الطاقة اللازمة لتحرير الهيدروجين من الاوكسجين في H2O هو اكثر من الطاقة المنطلقه عندما الهيدروجين والاوكسجين اعد توحيد والحرق. اللهب ومن الواضح ان لون مؤين الصوديوم من الملح.. مهما الفعليه المحددة التفسير ، والتي لا تهتم لنهج في الفيديو ، والمياه والملح لا تحترق دون الحاق مزيد من الطاقة الى رد فعل من الخروج إليكم. وانتقل الكثير من اذاعة الى القليل من الطاقة والحراره والضوء وليس طفره. " <li style="text-align: right; direction: rtl;"> "Using RF energy, or any other energy to first break down the hydrogen and oxygen water molecule into its constituent H2 and O2 molecules, and then burning the products is old technology. ... However, if the RF H2O cracking method can be developed such that it is a superior way over current methods used to produce H2, which can subsequently be used in H2 fuel-cell automobiles for example, then THAT might be of value as well."​ "باستخدام الترددات اللاسلكيه والطاقة ، أو أي طاقة أخرى لاول كسر الهيدروجين والاكسجين في جزيء الماء المكونة H2 وO2 جزيئات ، وبعد ذلك حرق منتجات تكنولوجيا قديمة.... ومع ذلك ، اذا كان لاشعه التردد الراديوي H2O تصدع هذه الطريقة يمكن تطويرها ان هذه هي الطريقة متفوقة اكثر من الأساليب الحالية المستخدمة لانتاج H2 ، والتي يمكن ان تستخدم لاحقا في H2 - خلية وقود السيارات على سبيل المثال ، ثم انه قد تكون ذات قيمة ايضا. " _Video of TV news reports of water burning can be seen from these affiliates:_​ _فيديو للتلفزيون تقارير اخباريه من المياه حرق يتبين من هذه الفروع :_ 
WPBF-TV in West Palm Beach, Fla.​ Wpbf - التلفزيون في غرب بالم بيتش ، FLA 
WSEE-TV in Erie, Pa.​ Wsee - التلفزيون في ايري ، Pa 
WKYC-TV in Cleveland​ Wkyc - التلفزيون في كليفلاند 

*Related offers:*​ *عروض ذات الصلة :* 
Oil does _not_ come from dinosaurs​ النفط _لا_ يأتي من الديناصورات 
Proof Al Gore full of hot air on 'global warming'​ دليل آل غور الكامل من الهواء الساخن على 'الاحترار العالمى' 
*Previous story:*​ *القصة السابقة :* 
Cars run on water: Miracle or scam?​ سيارات تعمل على الماء : معجزه او الغش؟ ​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 مارس 2008)

صور جيدة ومفيدة ...
كثر الله خيرك وأفاد بك الناس ...
لكن الترجمة ، من أين حصلت عليها ؟؟؟ لا تؤاخذني ضعيفة قليلاً ...وركيكة 
سأحاول ترجمة المقال لوكان عندي وقت . لأن الترجمة بهذا الشكل وبهذه المصطلحات تسبب بعض النتائج غير المقبولة باللغة العربية ........


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 مارس 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> صور جيدة ومفيدة ...
> كثر الله خيرك وأفاد بك الناس ...
> لكن الترجمة ، من أين حصلت عليها ؟؟؟ لا تؤاخذني ضعيفة قليلاً ...وركيكة
> سأحاول ترجمة المقال لوكان عندي وقت . لأن الترجمة بهذا الشكل وبهذه المصطلحات تسبب بعض النتائج غير المقبولة باللغة العربية ........



معذرة اخى 

استخدمت جوجل لترجمة صفحة الويب 

و الترجمة عليه مستواها بيتا 

يعنى سئ جدا


----------



## هيثمعمر (30 مايو 2008)

سبحان اللة

هذا ما قد يحدث قبل قيام الساعة لقول الله تعالى "واذا البحار سجرت.." اذ من اللمكن تتعرض الارض (وليس ذلك ببعيد) لموجات متلاحقة راديوية من الفضاء لتحرق البحار


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (30 يونيو 2008)

سبحان الله العلم الحديث يتجه الى اثبات حقيقة القران الكريم بالتفسير العلمى ولسه فى كلام عن المغناطيسية الأرضية ودوران الكرة الأرضية العكسى لتطلع الشمس من الغرب كما قال رب العزة.ان الأرض تتقدم بالطاقة وستفنى بالطاقة والحقائق والأختراعات والنتائج تؤكد هذا.


----------



## مهاجر (30 يونيو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للجميع...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

تم تحميل الملف على رابط اخر غير اليوتيوب لتعم الفائدة للجميع:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/d37kfc


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 يونيو 2008)

*شكر*

أشكر إدارة الملتقى على رعايتها الكريمة وحسن تفهمها لحاجات وظروف الزملاء الأعضاء..
عسى أن يجعلنا الله من الصالحين وأن يجعل أعمالنا في ميزان حسناتنا ..

وأرجو من الله أن يوفقنا إلى ما يحب ويرضى ، ويزيدنا سعة وفقهاً في علوم الدين والدنيا .....


----------



## محمد طعاني (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*يجنن*

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد من التفاصيل


----------

